# Need Help Choosing an A/V Receiver



## Uugah (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok,so I have been pounding the forums and internet trying to learn all I can and make a choice as to which receiver would best suit my needs. Quite simply, I don't know what I need,because just when I think I have mastered it, I read something else that changes my mind.

Specs:
Budget? = $400 for receiver alone(and Yes I have read your Sticky regarding $500 for a start but I don't yet know)

Room Size 16'x24'
Panasonic P60S30
Panasonic Dvd player
Cable/Sat box
T.V. = 40%
Movies = 40% most are older stuff with a few BD's although the list is growing.
Music = 20% although with the ipod docks now avail the kids might have that to 80%! :sad:

Nothing special in the Hardware section but really want Great sound/video for what i do listen to or watch.

I think I have it narrowed it down to a few suspects but am still hesitant to pull the trigger.

1) DENON AVR-891 7.1 Channel 105W A/V 1.4 3D-Ready Receiver $349.99

2) Onkyo TX-SR608 7.2-Channel 3-D Ready Home Theater Receiver $269.99

3) Onkyo TX-NR609 7.2-Channel 3-D Ready Network A/V Receiver $289.99 (this just being the upgrade to the 608 if i'm correct)

4) DENON AVR-1912 7.1ch Network A/V Home Theater Receiver w/ Airplay $349.99

BTW,these are all refurb's that I looked at.

Herein lies the problem,as I looked at all of this stuff, things like Pre-amp, Upscaling, HDMI Pass-Through, THD, etc... kept causing me to rethink my choices. I know enough about all of those to be dangerous if I was stranded on an island with a coconut but am really worried that i am missing something of importance.
Oh, and what about discrete power amplification? Is this another thing that I need to add to my list?

I do have some older speakers that I was planning on using until I got a good set of surround's but am not sure if they are 8ohm or 4ohm.

And YES! I am 1 of the millions that likes to save $100 when I can, it helps to keep the wife at bay when I take her out to Red Lobster or the likes...:spend: :rofl:

Please! Someone give me the inspiration to finally pull the last hair out of my head! :crying: :bigsmile:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello.
If there was ever an instance to up your budget by $49, it is this:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Channel-3-D-Ready-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html
The TX-NR709 adds Audyssey MultEQ XT which does a fantastic job on the Subwoofer compared to Audyssey 2EQ (no EQ on Subwoofer at all) on the 609. The 709 also has Preamp Outputs should you decide to add an Outboard Amplifier, slightly more powerful Amplifier Stage, and more. It retails for $899 and most depressingly. the recently announced replacement for the 709 the TX-NR717 raises the MSRP to $1000 while dropping down to 2EQ which is a huge downgrade. The 709 is my favorite midrange AVR on the market by a large margin. I will not be recommending the 717.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

As usual I fully agree with Jack. The 709 is a great receiver and offers so much more under the hood than any other receiver in that price range.


----------



## Uugah (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey thanks for the replies!

Unfortunately that receiver isn't available from AC4L. I was also looking at that unit especially of the Audyessy MultiEQ XT feature.

Another thing i'm wondering about though is if I need to be looking for units that have pre-amps or any of that sort of thing? Or is that just gonna add to the dilemma that i'm already facing?

I also was wondering about the Onkyo heat issues. Is this how those models are designed and not so much a problem? Or if I choose one will I need to add some type of cooling system to it to keep it running proper?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Keep looking at AC4L they update there stock daily. I can almost grantee they will have more 709s by the end of the weekend. 
The 709 does not get any warmer than any other receiver out there (the roomers of it or any other Onkyo getting so hot that is a danger are greatly exaggerated). Heat will kill electronics faster than anything other the spilling water on it. A receiver should never be placed inside a closed cabinet or have anything placed on top.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
In addition to Tony's sage advice, check out Newegg. Especially on the Weekends as they are often within spitting distance of AC4L and do offer A-Stocks. Downside is Customer Service is far better at AC4L. If Newegg does not have a great deal on the 709 this Weekend, I would ask for Mark at AC4L on Monday to ascertain when they are expecting more 709's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

